# Dyna-Glo Signature Series DGSS1382VCS-D Vertical Offset Charcoal Smoker



## EaOutlaw1969 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice pit I like the propane conversion and the added gauges!


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks I did  very very long write up on it and what it took me to get it to this point but I do not see anything at all that I wrote. anyone have an idea why?


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice idea. Like!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 26, 2019)

check this out Ea
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/saved-threads-drafts-where-are-they.273131/


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Oct 26, 2019)

danmcg said:


> check this out Ea
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/saved-threads-drafts-where-are-they.273131/


Hi this shows how to save or delete a draft, it does not show what happened to the text I spent so much time on. I have no way of opening the auto saved draft the site does. but somehow either moderators have held back my draft because of the length of it or the site deleted it somehow during auto save. Very weird makes me gun shy about posting anything else till I figure out what happened


----------

